# How to register for BimmerFest 23



## MARINABAYf96 (3 mo ago)

Hi, I am a new person in the BMW community and I wanted to go to Bimmerfest 23 in the Netherlands. I was wondering if I needed to register in any way or if I can just show up. Thank you for the answer in advance!


----------

